# Hay for my tort



## awebb (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay,
So by reading everything online and doing some research i have found out i am feeding my tort very wrong. He is a hatchling, all i've been feeding him is organic spring mix, With calcium supplement. No dry hay or anything. Now i read some stuff about feeding him grass hay and alfalfa hay. with is better for my sulcata. Also i'm going to go get some d3 supplements is there anything else i should be worried about feeding hi mthat im not?
Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 25, 2008)

What kind of tortoise is it? Babies usually won't eat hay, and it should be any kind of oat or grass hay, NOT alfalfa. There's a product called "Salad-Style Hay" that you can buy either from oxbow.com or carolinapetsupply.com. Its the same stuff, but Joe's version (carolina pet supply) seems fresher. Its already cut up to size and smells sweet and fresh. You wet your greens (and spring mix is fine) then sprinkle a pinch of hay over the greens. Don't start with too much hay or they won't eat. Just a little pinch, and once he gets a taste for it, you can increase the amount slowly.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 25, 2008)

Spring mix is fine. I add other greens to it to make a little better...endive collard, dandelion, red and green leaf lettuces...then I sprinkle cut up grass hay over it. It's hard for hatchlings to eat uncut hay so take Yvonnes advice and buy it already cut up from Carolina Pet supply. But don't stress yourself out too much when your small tortoise doesn't want to eat hay. You have to feed it in small quantities over a period of time...that's why I add more healthy greens to the Spring Mix...


----------



## Isa (Dec 26, 2008)

I did not know hay was that important in an Herbivore diet. Can I buy some hay at a pet store and cut it my self? or it is not the same one as Carolina pet supply. The pet store near my place sells oat hay and timothy hay, which one is the better? 
Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2008)

Either is ok, but the Timothy is more commonly used by tortoise keepers. Or orchard grass hay. If you know of a feed dealer in your town, that would be the BEST place to buy your hay, as its much fresher and softer. The pre-packaged stuff you find in pet stores has been sitting on the shelf for a very long time and the contents are dry and hard and stiff. Just ask the feed dealer if you can gather up a bag of "leavings" from his hay pile. They usually let you have a grocery bag full for free.

Yvonne


----------



## awebb (Dec 26, 2008)

He is a sulcata tortoise, about 173 days old. So if i do a balanced diet of the spring mix, the supplements, and some grass hay he should be getting a good amount of nutrients. Maybe mix the greens up a bit with different plants that are good for them?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2008)

Swollen eyes usually when they aren't eating right or stop eating...soft shell from no vit d3/calcium absorption...lethargy, etc. There are too many to list here. Just offer him a good diet with the occasional vit. supplement, the correct temperature and a hiding place and you should be fine. 

Yvonne


----------



## krissy2288 (Dec 26, 2008)

if he isnt even a year old yet i don't think he will want to eat hay, my tort didn't start eating hay untill she was 2, but if he will eat it you are lucky


----------



## Isa (Dec 26, 2008)

emysemys said:


> Either is ok, but the Timothy is more commonly used by tortoise keepers. Or orchard grass hay. If you know of a feed dealer in your town, that would be the BEST place to buy your hay, as its much fresher and softer. The pre-packaged stuff you find in pet stores has been sitting on the shelf for a very long time and the contents are dry and hard and stiff. Just ask the feed dealer if you can gather up a bag of "leavings" from his hay pile. They usually let you have a grocery bag full for free.
> 
> Yvonne



Thanks Yvonne,
I will try to find a feed dealer


----------



## jpeck425 (Dec 27, 2008)

Isa said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Either is ok, but the Timothy is more commonly used by tortoise keepers. Or orchard grass hay. If you know of a feed dealer in your town, that would be the BEST place to buy your hay, as its much fresher and softer. The pre-packaged stuff you find in pet stores has been sitting on the shelf for a very long time and the contents are dry and hard and stiff. Just ask the feed dealer if you can gather up a bag of "leavings" from his hay pile. They usually let you have a grocery bag full for free.
> ...


I've had good results and acceptance from a hay sold at a local feed store called "marsh grass". It is a mix of different clover hays and some fine grasses. The bale costs me $5.00 and lasts me for several months. Even my hatchling marginateds and the new Star Tortoises(4.5") are eating it well.

Hope this helps


----------



## Isa (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello Jeff & Yvonne
When you talk about feed store, are you talking about the grocery store?


----------



## Kristina (Dec 27, 2008)

Feed store means either a pet supply or livestock supply store. Sometimes local graineries carry hay. I can get a 50lb bale for $6.50 from my local feed store, or $4.25 from a local farmer.

Just make sure to ask and make sure that the hay does NOT contain alfalfa, as it is very high in protein and is bad for your tort.

Kristina


----------



## Isa (Dec 27, 2008)

kyryah said:


> Feed store means either a pet supply or livestock supply store. Sometimes local graineries carry hay. I can get a 50lb bale for $6.50 from my local feed store, or $4.25 from a local farmer.
> 
> Just make sure to ask and make sure that the hay does NOT contain alfalfa, as it is very high in protein and is bad for your tort.
> 
> Kristina



Thanks Kristina


----------



## awebb (Dec 27, 2008)

Well the feed store near me sells alfalfa and grass. The grass is bermuda and it's pretty fresh. Is that grass hay okay for the tort to have?


----------



## Isa (Dec 28, 2008)

Can a feed store for cat and dog can order it or I can only buy it at a feed store for farm animals?


----------



## Kristina (Dec 28, 2008)

It depends on the store.. You have to ask them.

Kristina


----------



## Isa (Dec 28, 2008)

kyryah said:


> It depends on the store.. You have to ask them.
> 
> Kristina



Thanks Kristina 
I asked that because I am not sure if the feed store for cats & Dogs has fresh hay or the same one as the pets stores have in stock. The store I know is closed today, I will call them tomorrow to see what they have.


----------



## jpeck425 (Dec 28, 2008)

awebb said:


> Well the feed store near me sells alfalfa and grass. The grass is bermuda and it's pretty fresh. Is that grass hay okay for the tort to have?



Yes, the grass bale is what you would want. Alfalfa would not be the right nutrition. The bale I purchase is called "Marsh Grass" and has worked very well for me. All of my grassland species eat it well and their growth and feces same good. I've been using it for 3 years now.


----------



## Laura (Dec 28, 2008)

Pet stores carry small pre packaged bags of timaothy hay orchard hay and alfalfa for rabbits. If you have room to store it, the best price is a bale of hay, but it can go bad if you dont use much. Most feed stores that sell horse supplies will let you buy a part bale if they have a broken bale, or a 'flake' of hay. A flake is a section of a bale about 3-4 inches wide. you can store it in a large trash bag. keep it dry.

oh and Walmart is where i have found the best price for the bagged hay.


----------



## Isa (Dec 29, 2008)

Laura said:


> Pet stores carry small pre packaged bags of timaothy hay orchard hay and alfalfa for rabbits. If you have room to store it, the best price is a bale of hay, but it can go bad if you dont use much. Most feed stores that sell horse supplies will let you buy a part bale if they have a broken bale, or a 'flake' of hay. A flake is a section of a bale about 3-4 inches wide. you can store it in a large trash bag. keep it dry.
> 
> oh and Walmart is where i have found the best price for the bagged hay.





Thanks for the info laura.

I called this morning to the feed store and they only have the hay in bags in stock. I will try to call to a farm feed store, that will not be easy to find though, because I live in the city.
If I dont find any, should I buy the one they sell at the pet store and wash it in the water before giving it to Hermy, or should I just wait for the next time I will go to the states to buy the one at Carolina Pet supply?


----------



## jpeck425 (Dec 29, 2008)

Isa said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > Pet stores carry small pre packaged bags of timaothy hay orchard hay and alfalfa for rabbits. If you have room to store it, the best price is a bale of hay, but it can go bad if you dont use much. Most feed stores that sell horse supplies will let you buy a part bale if they have a broken bale, or a 'flake' of hay. A flake is a section of a bale about 3-4 inches wide. you can store it in a large trash bag. keep it dry.
> ...




Hi Isa,
If you are in a city and the feed stores are inconvenient, the prebagged grasses will work fine, particularly if you need smaller portions. Timothy hay, Orchard Grass, Bermuda Grass are all good. I like to blend several types. I have also have used a type from Petsmart called "Meadow Mix". It is a blend of grasses and clover hay. It even has the occasional clover flowers in it. The tortoises love it! It runs about $4.99/ bale and would probably last you several months for smaller tortoises. You can use scissors and clip the hay into smaller pieces if you have smaller tortoises.
Hope this helps


----------



## Isa (Dec 29, 2008)

jpeck425 said:


> Hi Isa,
> If you are in a city and the feed stores are inconvenient, the prebagged grasses will work fine, particularly if you need smaller portions. Timothy hay, Orchard Grass, Bermuda Grass are all good. I like to blend several types. I have also have used a type from Petsmart called "Meadow Mix". It is a blend of grasses and clover hay. It even has the occasional clover flowers in it. The tortoises love it! It runs about $4.99/ bale and would probably last you several months for smaller tortoises. You can use scissors and clip the hay into smaller pieces if you have smaller tortoises.
> Hope this helps



Thanks Jeff 
I will try to find a feed store and if I do not find one, I will buy the hay at the petstore until I go to the US and order one at Carolina Pet supply.
Do you know how much time a week should I give Hay to Hermy?


----------



## awebb (Dec 29, 2008)

Should there be enough hay left in the enclosure for the tort to graze on? A follow up question, kinda off topic  . What exactly is the waste supposed to look like?


----------



## jpeck425 (Dec 30, 2008)

awebb said:


> Should there be enough hay left in the enclosure for the tort to graze on? A follow up question, kinda off topic  . What exactly is the waste supposed to look like?



Isa and Awebb,
I always leave the grass hay available to the grassland species. In nature they are constant grazers. The nutritonal values of the grasses are not as high as the veggies we have in our grocery stores and markets. However this is what their systems are set-up to digest. Their waste pellets will smell less on a grass-based diet and will be firmer.

I offer the fresh leafy greens and other fresh produce every other day. These items I like to scatter throughout the enclosure. They seem to like exploring and finding these little treasures. I know tortoises are not deep thinkers, but I like to keep their environments stimulating.

Hope this helps


----------



## Kristina (Dec 30, 2008)

I keep hay in my enclosure at all times also. In fact, I use it as a substrate. 

I feed one meal a day of chopped hay with dried greens and weeds sprinkled on, and then dampened slightly. The rest of the day the girls pick at the grass hay as they see fit, and I often find them grazing.

Like Jeff said, the droppings should be firm and contain fibrous material, like horse poop  In fact it is the closest thing to horse manure I have ever seen. There isn't to much smell.

Kristina


----------



## Isa (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Jeff & Kristina
I never give dried food to Hermy, is it important to give some dried food?


----------



## jpeck425 (Dec 30, 2008)

Isa said:


> Thanks Jeff & Kristina
> I never give dried food to Hermy, is it important to give some dried food?



Hi Isa,

It's not the dry aspect that is important, it is more about the higher fiber grasses for species coming from harsher environments. Fresh grass and weeds would always be the first choice, but for those of us in colder climates the dried grasses are sometimes the only option 2/3 of the year. 

Sometimes, when the weather is still too cool for them to be outside, I will bring in the last bag of lawn clippings after mowing. That way they can still get the fresh grasses for a longer period. They seem to eat it just as well.

All of this mainly applies to grassland and savanna-living species. Rainforest and temperate species(Redfoots, Elongates, etc...) do not tend to eat grasses as much.

Hope this helps


----------



## Isa (Dec 30, 2008)

jpeck425 said:


> Hi Isa,
> 
> It's not the dry aspect that is important, it is more about the higher fiber grasses for species coming from harsher environments. Fresh grass and weeds would always be the first choice, but for those of us in colder climates the dried grasses are sometimes the only option 2/3 of the year.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Jeff


----------



## Kristina (Dec 30, 2008)

It isn't important to give dried food, but for me it is the easiest option. I live in a state where fresh grasses and weeds are inaccesable for at least 6 months out of the year. By having dried plaintain, dandelion, grass hay, and other items I know that my torts are getting what they need year round, because I can store it. I LOVE my food dehydrator, lol!

Kristina


----------



## Isa (Dec 30, 2008)

kyryah said:


> It isn't important to give dried food, but for me it is the easiest option. I live in a state where fresh grasses and weeds are inaccesable for at least 6 months out of the year. By having dried plaintain, dandelion, grass hay, and other items I know that my torts are getting what they need year round, because I can store it. I LOVE my food dehydrator, lol!
> 
> Kristina



Thanks Kristina,
I never thought of that, it is a very good idea


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 30, 2008)

I just came back from the feed store. I buy other products from them so they let me take 30 gallon trash bags and fill them with loose hay. I probably shove in close to 1/2 a bale, I'm pretty sure they don't think I'm getting that much. But I know how to shove it in tight...Then I leave a large pile in the shed for Bob. It's a combination of marsh grass and locally grown grass hay. It's soft and smells really sweet. I don't have any substrate for him because at his size it's easier to clean up without any substrate.
Bob puts out big poops that are mostly pieces of hay held together loosely by feces. It smells wild like the elephants at the zoo. It doesn't smell bad at all. It's the massive pee puddles that are hard to clean with a substrate


----------

